# Rename the team?



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

This whole mess with Yi just brought up a random thought...do people actually like the name the Milwaukee Bucks? Yea I get it...there are deer in the area, is that a big defining feature of the city or like a mascot or something?

It seems like a cooler name like Milwaukee Machines(reference to Harley-Davidson's HQ) or something like with Beer(like the Brewers) or something would do wonders for the team's imagine and general perception...

Hope i'm not offending anyone who loves the name, just a random thought.


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

On another random thought...just because its "reindeer" does the entire motif have to be so Christmas-like?...

the recent uniform change to Red/Green makes the players look like Santa's little elves...hell is your mascot Santa Claus?! that would just complete the whole Christmas theme


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

R-X said:


> On another random thought...just because its "reindeer" does the entire motif have to be so Christmas-like?...
> 
> the recent uniform change to Red/Green makes the players look like Santa's little elves...hell is your mascot Santa Claus?! that would just complete the whole Christmas theme


Green was the original color, but I liked the purple! I want the purple back!

I don't remember why Bucks was chosen as a name, I'd have to go look through bucks.com to see if the mention it. But there are 3 1/2 deer for every one person in this state.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nah, I love the logo. I, personally, think it is a pretty bad *** looking deer.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

R-X said:


> This whole mess with Yi just brought up a random thought...do people actually like the name the Milwaukee Bucks? Yea I get it...there are deer in the area, is that a big defining feature of the city or like a mascot or something?
> 
> It seems like a cooler name like Milwaukee Machines(reference to Harley-Davidson's HQ) or something like with Beer(like the Brewers) or something would do wonders for the team's imagine and general perception...
> 
> Hope i'm not offending anyone who loves the name, just a random thought.


The Milwaukee Machines sounds too much like the name someone would give to a minor team like in the AFL or NBDL. What would you do along the line of beer, since you can't use the Brewers. The Milwaukee Pasteurizers? lol. I think we should stay with the Bucks.


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

Perhaps....I was just throwing out random names...I'm sure something better could be thrown out there...

Or perhaps its just the image...it reeks of Christmas...maybe get rid of the Reindeer and just use a "B" or a stylized word "Bucks" or something....


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The name came from a contest back in 1968 - 



> May 22, 1968 was the day when Milwaukee's second professional basketball team finally got a name - the Milwaukee Bucks. More than 14,000 fans participated in a contest to name the team. Records show that R.D. Trebilcox of Whitefish Bay, Wisconsin, was one of 45 persons who suggested the name 'Bucks'. He saw bucks as being spirited, good jumpers, fast and agile. For his efforts in helping Milwaukee's entry into the professional sports world gain an enduring nickname, Mr. Trebilcox won a new car.


From the history of the team: http://www.nba.com/bucks/history/teamhistory.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks, explains that it is not a reindeer, but in fact a normal deer. And let me tell you, we got plenty of them.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

When I think of a 'buck,' I think of hunting. Bucks get shot and have their heads mounted on walls. They should change the name to the Milwaukee Hunter-Killers.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> When I think of a 'buck,' I think of hunting. Bucks get shot and have their heads mounted on walls. They should change the name to the Milwaukee Hunter-Killers.


There's always a little video of Bango running away from hunters while on his way to have a pizza. It's always amusing.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Milwaukee Beast


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-X said:


> Perhaps....I was just throwing out random names...I'm sure something better could be thrown out there...
> 
> Or perhaps its just the image...it reeks of Christmas...maybe get rid of the Reindeer and just use a "B" or a stylized word "Bucks" or something....


Easy. just bring back the purple. I don't mind the red and dark green logo/unis but i liked the purple better and it was very original too. As for the name i have no problem with bucks.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Bucks is a good name.


----------

